# The latest on Star Jones



## HappyFatChick (Jun 27, 2006)

She quit on the View today:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,201093,00.html

Another story says she was fired:

http://people.aol.com/people/article/0,26334,1208160,00.html


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Quit, fired? Doesn't really matter either way she is annoying.


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn, now I will never get to see how she would have worked with Rosie.... my summer is ruined now.... NOT!


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

She kinda creeped me out when she got skinny...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Me too! I thought she looked rather alien... 
She's just spoiled, that's all. She didn't want Rosie, so she leaves.​


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

I lost the little bit of repect that I had for her when I saw her doing the red carpet show on E!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 27, 2006)

I was trying to figure her out. She was all about the big girls for her first few years. Then she got the surgery (or so Ive heard), got married, and seemed to lose her sense of humor. And she does look very strange now.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> I was trying to figure her out. She was all about the big girls for her first few years. Then she got the surgery (or so Ive heard), got married, and seemed to lose her sense of humor. And she does look very strange now.



Her head looks too big for her body now or something.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 27, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> I was trying to figure her out. She was all about the big girls for her first few years. Then she got the surgery (or so Ive heard), got married, and seemed to lose her sense of humor. And she does look very strange now.



I think she denies having the surgery, isn't that what most of the beef between her and Rosie O'donnel was about??


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I think she denies having the surgery, isn't that what most of the beef between her and Rosie O'donnel was about??



Yup.

In an interview before her ridiculous wedding, Star Jones claimed that her weight loss was a private matter and was done with diet and exercise - not an actual diet, mind you, just a healthier one....

...and WLS, but she conveniently left THAT part out. Rosie called her on it and said it was wrong to keep saying that diet and exercise was all it took knowing that some of her fans really believed her. Star told Rosie to mind her own business... and on and on...

If you feel the need to get surgery, why hide it? I lost respect for her when she went from being a fat girl advocate to chastising people publicly about their weight. Hypocrisy pisses me off.​


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> If you feel the need to get surgery, why hide it? I lost respect for her when she went from being a fat girl advocate to chastising people publicly about their weight. Hypocrisy pisses me off.​



Well said, I would rep you but it won't let me right now


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

This is what I was referring to:​
ROSIE O'DONNELL voices her opinion on "The View" co-host's weight loss. "I don't understand with Star Jones why she's alright with talking about having a breast augmentation ... but not gastric bypass," she says. "I don't understand that."

O'Donnell says she isn't convinced that Star did it through exercise and diet alone. "If you have to have gastric bypass because you feel it's a medical emergency and you have no alternative, then you have that, and there are repercussions to having that," she says, "but to pretend you lost it doing Pilates is kind of delusional."


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Well said, I would rep you but it won't let me right now



lol Thanks!  ​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 27, 2006)

Star Jones and Michael Jackson should have a baby together. 

That would be one ugly baby...or the most beautiful human to ever walk to the Earth. (Two ugly folk make a pretty baby and so one)

Casey


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> Star Jones and Michael Jackson should have a baby together.
> 
> That would be one ugly baby...or the most beautiful human to ever walk to the Earth. (Two ugly folk make a pretty baby and so one)
> 
> Casey



That is a scary thought don't ever do that again! I will have trouble sleeping tonight now. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 27, 2006)

It could be worse...I dont know how...but it could be.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 27, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I think she denies having the surgery, isn't that what most of the beef between her and Rosie O'donnel was about??



Everything I have seen (and I have to admit I don't read everything in print about her) indicates that she says something along the lines of "How I lost weight is a private matter. I consulted with my physician and we devised a plan that we felt would work best for me." 

I personally have the greatest of respect for her for doing this. I can't stand it when celebrities become WLS cheerleaders.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> This is what I was referring to:​
> ROSIE O'DONNELL voices her opinion on "The View" co-host's weight loss. "I don't understand with Star Jones why she's alright with talking about having a breast augmentation ... but not gastric bypass," she says. "I don't understand that."



Because either (breast augmentation or WLS) is Ms. Jones' PRIVATE business, and she should feel free to talk about either, both, or neither, as she chooses?

*I* don't understand why Ms. O'Donnell feels that anyone's surgery, of any kind, should be public knowledge.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Everything I have seen (and I have to admit I don't read everything in print about her) indicates that she says something along the lines of "How I lost weight is a private matter. I consulted with my physician and we devised a plan that we felt would work best for me."
> 
> I personally have the greatest of respect for her for doing this. I can't stand it when celebrities become WLS cheerleaders.



I dont think that she should be a cheerleader, but I think that if she didn't lose the weight by diet and excersize alone she shouldn't imply that she did...

I personally dont care whether she's thin or fat.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't understand why Baba Wawa thought Rosie O'Donnell was a good idea for the show. Yeeesh!

Sure, Star look all scary now, but Rosie annoys the hell out of me. I blame her for the Elmo-ization of Sesame Street and a lot of other things. When she came out of the closet, I didn't care. I honestly didn't care. She is annoying as a skip on a record.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 27, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I dont think that she should be a cheerleader, but I think that if she didn't lose the weight by diet and excersize alone she shouldn't imply that she did...



I've never heard her say that. What I have heard her say is "My doctor and I discussed it and chose the plan we felt would work best for me. If you want to lose weight, you should do the same." Which is a polite way of saying "it's none of your business."


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Everything I have seen (and I have to admit I don't read everything in print about her) indicates that she says something along the lines of "How I lost weight is a private matter. I consulted with my physician and we devised a plan that we felt would work best for me."
> 
> I personally have the greatest of respect for her for doing this. I can't stand it when celebrities become WLS cheerleaders.



Yes, how she conducts her life and manages her health is her business.

I think the point of Rosie's ire is that by Star not admitting that she lost weight via the surgical route vs. changes in diet and exercise alone is that it encourages failure and disappointment for the masses of people who DO change their diets and exercise habits and DON'T have the rapid success Star did!

I guess Star feels less personal success if she admits her weight loss was surgically enabled and prefers to have people think she "did it on her own".

On a personal note, I think she looks very odd now and not at all attractive. And I don't think dressing like a 20-something is doing a thing for her!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I don't understand why Baba Wawa thought Rosie O'Donnell was a good idea for the show. Yeeesh!....



I'll tell you why FLO, in one word. *Emmy.* Rosie has about 6 of them, and The View, has zip. BW likely thinks that Rosie will insure them of an Emmy for next year.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I don't understand why Baba Wawa thought Rosie O'Donnell was a good idea for the show. Yeeesh!....




Yeah, I wondered about that too simply because of her extreme views on certain things. They already have Elizabeth there to piss people off...​


----------



## moonvine (Jun 28, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Yes, how she conducts her life and manages her health is her business.
> 
> I think the point of Rosie's ire is that by Star not admitting that she lost weight via the surgical route vs. changes in diet and exercise alone is that it encourages failure and disappointment for the masses of people who DO change their diets and exercise habits and DON'T have the rapid success Star did!
> 
> ...



I still don't understand. Saying "How I lost weight is a private matter" is a very different thing from saying "I lost weight due to diet and exercise", at least in my mind. Now if she said "I lost weight due to diet and exercise" and actually did not, then that would be lying. If she says "My doctor and I chose what was best for me" how on earth is that implying that she didnt' have WLS? Maybe she had it, maybe she didn't. Maybe "what was best for her" WAS WLS.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 28, 2006)

*My opinion is she did have the surgery. No way can someone loose that drastic amount of weight in the time slot she did without having it. Now is she lying about it? I don't know, I don't watch the show. But obviously Rosie felt that she WAS lying aboiut it. Either way, it's between them two, and in my opinion (as much as I dislike Rosie O'Donnell) I believe that Star has been lying a little about her weight loss. Do I care? Nope. I lost what little respect I had for her when I saw what she did to herself. 

Making yourself look like a skeleton (with a big head) just to please other people is a big no-no in my book. Seriously, I don't understand why some people do that just so others feel more comfortable around them. Go figure, eh?

Casey*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Because either (breast augmentation or WLS) is Ms. Jones' PRIVATE business, and she should feel free to talk about either, both, or neither, as she chooses?
> 
> *I* don't understand why Ms. O'Donnell feels that anyone's surgery, of any kind, should be public knowledge.



Because the woman is out and out lying to people. If I get up on national television and tell people that I prayed to Jesus and He blessed me with a child, but in addition to that I spent $50,000 at a fertility clinic and had spontaneous sex in the parking lot at Chunkies Beef House with my partner it is misleading at best, and at worst it is a cruel thing to do to the millions of viewers who have desperately been trying to get pregnant. If someone really wants to maintain privacy they shouldn't say anything at all rather than weave a falsehood. I'm not a big fan of RosieO but I agree with her here.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 28, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'll tell you why FLO, in one word. *Emmy.* Rosie has about 6 of them, and The View, has zip. BW likely thinks that Rosie will insure them of an Emmy for next year.



A lot of TV shows were Emmy winners and wound up getting cancelled due to ratings drops. Statues are nice but advertising revenue is what drives 'Free TV'.
Star saddens me as I think she settled.
The wedding to Mr. Reynolds seemed overhyped due to the products that were being promoted. The proposal at the NBA All-Star game from a 'boytoy' whose had whispers about his own sexuality.
I believe there are well established men who would not have been insecure about her fame and salary and build something substantial with her (especially before her changed appearance). 
Personality wise she did bring alot of 'back home' attitude, that you will not get from a Gayle King or others possible to replace her. When others made comments that were borderline, she knew how to put people in their place (A trait all people should have, as people treat you as you allow them to).

I'm not a daily watcher though I would hear clips and commentary about Star from Wendy Williams on the Wendy Williams Experience. I wish Star well because she will need it.
Though it was interesting when Star was BBW there was no fear of being cast aside or fired as opposed to now when she's a similar size to the rest of the cast.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 29, 2006)

I kind of forgot about this thread since about 3 more on the same subject popped up.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 29, 2006)

Star looks awful. I can't believe she wasted her money on that horrible surgery.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 29, 2006)

Skinny or fat, surgery or not, Starr is annoying. And Rosie is no better. Blech to the View.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> Star Jones and Michael Jackson should have a baby together.
> 
> That would be one ugly baby...or the most beautiful human to ever walk to the Earth. (Two ugly folk make a pretty baby and so one)
> 
> Casey


huh? i always thought that two uglies dont make a beautiful LOL.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 29, 2006)

If you have enough ugly, it cancels itself out. Beauty does the same thing.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Skinny or fat, surgery or not, Starr is annoying. And Rosie is no better. Blech to the View.


and starr was ugly when she was was fat but now she is far more ugly now since she has lost the weight.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 29, 2006)

her head doesn't seem to fit her body... Honestly, I know drag queens who look better.
And she should be honest if asked about her weight loss, she knows the pressure that people face over their weight. Making like it was diet and exercise when it wasn't (if it wasn't) just leads to the hory old idea that yes, you too can be slim if you just had enough will power, discipline and intelligence to do so. Honesty does not make someone a cheerleader. It makes them HONEST.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

she looks like a life sized bobble head doll.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 29, 2006)

Dawg, now you've done it. I won't be able to sleep with an image of her head bobbing along telling me to buy cheap shoes.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Dawg, now you've done it. I won't be able to sleep with an image of her head bobbing along telling me to buy cheap shoes.


lol yeah my friend thought about my joke and he almost LOLed in his pants (basically almost pissed on his self laughing)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 29, 2006)

Look at this whole scenario throught the eyes of the cynical network execs for a moment and it becomes a tad more clear:

-When Star Jones lost all that weight, she was no longer as unique when compared to the other ladies. She was no longer the "fat and black" panelist , just the "black" panelist. The show lost someone , in a sense, whom a considerable percentage of the viewing audience could identify with. . Add to that the "Bridezilla" scenario played out over several months and Jones just wore out her welcome. Now before the arrival of Hasselback, I'd argue she was the most conservative panelist (another "unique" quality) but that isn't saying much considering that show has always had a pretty strong left wing bent.

-By bringing in O' Donnell , not only did they get someone who knew the talk show format but they got a fat person again & a lesbian (another demographic to appeal to). Don't be terribilly surprised if Joy Behar is the next to leave ( two comics up their trying to out zing each other is going to eventually get nasty- bank on it). Behar leaves and that opens up another slot. The end game will probably be Gayle King (you'll have a black panelist again and she'll bring buzz by virtue of her friendship with Oprah) and a Latina( wouldn't be surprised if Elizabeth Vargas steps up). Walters could stand to have 3 of her co panelists replaced within a short period of time. Maybe enough of a change to keep the show fresh?Perhaps the grand scheme all along?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 29, 2006)

Bye-bye annoying Star! Bring on Rosie.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> huh? i always thought that two uglies dont make a beautiful LOL.



I'd always heard that! lol. Anyway I don't really think it's true..you should see my cousins.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 29, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> and starr was ugly when she was fat but now she is far more ugly now since she has lost the weight.









Is that the face of an ugly woman, Dawg? Er...unless you mean her _personality_ was ugly.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Is that the face of an ugly woman, Dawg? Er...unless you mean her _personality_ was ugly.



I thought she was very pretty, but this is what she has done to herself.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 29, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> And she should be honest if asked about her weight loss, she knows the pressure that people face over their weight. Making like it was diet and exercise when it wasn't (if it wasn't) just leads to the hory old idea that yes, you too can be slim if you just had enough will power, discipline and intelligence to do so. Honesty does not make someone a cheerleader. It makes them HONEST.



I ask you again (because I really don't understand why this is a big deal, and no one has answered me yet) - if Star loses weight, through whatever means, and someone asks her how she lost all that weight, and she states that she consulted her physician and that together they decided her best option and she took that option, and that if you want to lose weight you should do the same - how on EARTH is that lying? I'd do the same thing. It is her PRIVATE BUSINESS.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Dawg, now you've done it. I won't be able to sleep with an image of her head bobbing along telling me to buy cheap shoes.


and the bobble will be in time to: BOGO! BOGO! BOGO! (buy one, get one half off)


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Look at this whole scenario throught the eyes of the cynical network execs for a moment and it becomes a tad more clear:
> 
> -When Star Jones lost all that weight, she was no longer as unique when compared to the other ladies. She was no longer the "fat and black" panelist , just the "black" panelist. The show lost someone , in a sense, whom a considerable percentage of the viewing audience could identify with. . Add to that the "Bridezilla" scenario played out over several months and Jones just wore out her welcome. Now before the arrival of Hasselback, I'd argue she was the most conservative panelist (another "unique" quality) but that isn't saying much considering that show has always had a pretty strong left wing bent.
> 
> -By bringing in O' Donnell , not only did they get someone who knew the talk show format but they got a fat person again & a lesbian (another demographic to appeal to). Don't be terribilly surprised if Joy Behar is the next to leave ( two comics up their trying to out zing each other is going to eventually get nasty- bank on it). Behar leaves and that opens up another slot. The end game will probably be Gayle King (you'll have a black panelist again and she'll bring buzz by virtue of her friendship with Oprah) and a Latina( wouldn't be surprised if Elizabeth Vargas steps up). Walters could stand to have 3 of her co panelists replaced within a short period of time. Maybe enough of a change to keep the show fresh?Perhaps the grand scheme all along?


And gayle's a lesbian too.

OH YES SHE IS. You can't tell me she has been attending functions with the terminally single Oprah for years and not suddenly think: they're a couple!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 29, 2006)

Everything I read about Oprah says she is single by choice. She has said repeatedly that she will NEVER marry. She says she has no 'need' to. And she said she always felt that way and interviewing so many wacky people on her show further convinced her of it. Plus I'm wondering with a net worth of 100 gazillion dollars, maybe she also thinks she might have way too much to lose in a divorce?


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Everything I read about Oprah says she is single by choice. She has said repeatedly that she will NEVER marry. She says she has no 'need' to. And she said she always felt that way and interviewing so many wacky people on her show further convinced her of it. Plus I'm wondering with a net worth of 100 gazillion dollars, maybe she also thinks she might have way too much to lose in a divorce?



I agree, with that much money, who wants to risk making a man a millionaire who just happened to marry her. She's probably also afraid that the only reason a man would marry her is for the money..

Not that I think that, cause she's gorgeous, but I would worry about that too.

Casey


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> I agree, with that much money, who wants to risk making a man a millionaire who just happened to marry her. She's probably also afraid that the only reason a man would marry her is for the money..
> 
> Not that I think that, cause she's gorgeous, but I would worry about that too.
> 
> Casey


you all keep believing that if it helps you sleep at night.

Oprah and Gayle and I know the truth.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I don't understand why Baba Wawa thought Rosie O'Donnell was a good idea for the show. Yeeesh!
> 
> Sure, Star look all scary now, but Rosie annoys the hell out of me. I blame her for the Elmo-ization of Sesame Street and a lot of other things. When she came out of the closet, I didn't care. I honestly didn't care. She is annoying as a skip on a record.



Here Here I totally agree she stunk it up as a comic on the Improv and look at her now, Makes you wonder if those other Improv Comic Stinkers have a chance.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Is that the face of an ugly woman, Dawg? Er...unless you mean her _personality_ was ugly.


well i more personality wise but she was decent fat.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

Umm hello?

Oprah's been with Steadman for ages. 






She and Gayle have been best friends since college - not lovers....

​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Umm hello?
> 
> Oprah's been with Steadman for ages.
> 
> ...



I LOVE her dress in that photo. 

And I agree. Oprah is in no way bisexual.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Like I said, you 2 can think as you see fit. That's fine! Gayle and Oprah, sittin' in a tree...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

I would say there are more than 2 people who don't think Oprah and Gayle are secret lovers. 

But hey, I'll leave you to your lesbian fantasies.... 

 ​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

L-i-c-k-i-n-g?


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> L-i-c-k-i-n-g?


Sometimes, they send Stedman out to the store to buy more Funyons and liquid laytex. And rainah knows it's true. She's just uncomfortable admitting it. Though she and casey love looking at oprah in her dress!


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> L-i-c-k-i-n-g?


Sometimes, they send Stedman out to the store to buy more Funyons and liquid latex. And rainah knows it's true. She's just uncomfortable admitting it. Though she and casey love looking at oprah in her dress!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

Now you're fantasizing about Casey and me_ watching _Oprah, Gayle, and Steadman?!
 
Geez, woman!​


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Now you're fantasizing about Casey and me_ watching _Oprah, Gayle, and Steadman?!
> 
> Geez, woman!​


No, what I'm saying is that they sometimes invite Star over. Because Stedman and Star's husband 'get along.'


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sometimes, they send Stedman out to the store to buy more Funyons and liquid latex. And rainah knows it's true. She's just uncomfortable admitting it. Though she and casey love looking at oprah in her dress!



As I have a love of fashion, which in NO way whatsoever hints of me having lesbian tendencies, I do adore her dress. I do, however, have serious doubts about your ability to DROP stuff. So take a hint, when some people let things go, maybe you should, too.

Casey.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> No, what I'm saying is that they sometimes invite Star over. Because Stedman and Star's husband 'get along.'



Oprah being gay would not surprise me at all. And Steadman could be just as gay. It's not unusual for people in show business to make a deal to play the part of a couple so as not to have to come out.

And Star's hubby - gay as the day is long. She knew he was gay - he was known to be gay - and she wanted to be married. And have babies. 

I saw a show a while ago about what's called "Living on the Down Low" which is gay black men marrying and living a secret gay life because there is such a stigma in the black community about black men being gay.

Oprah and Gayle? Very possible.:bow:


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> As I have a love of fashion, which in NO way whatsoever hints of me having lesbian tendencies, I do adore her dress. I do, however, have serious doubts about your ability to DROP stuff. So take a hint, when some people let things go, maybe you should, too.
> 
> Casey.



Boy, you're a lot of fun!

the 'they' wasn't you and R, it was Gayle and Oprah. And I can tell stories about my friends Gayle and Oprah any time I want! Which one of us got invited to the LEGENDS BALL, Casey? That's right, it was me! Well, it wasn't really me, but it could've been me. 

You don't think I got the million green boxes under my name from not being lighthearted and fun, do you? NO I DID NOT.

Now, do I need to get out the list? Because it's that kind of day.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 29, 2006)

If all Star said was I lost weight and how I did is my business, that's her choice to have a private life. But if she has (and she has) said that I did it through diet and exercise alone, when she hasn't, knowing the pressure that when exercise regarding weight and the idea that everyone can be thin if they work hard enough, well... Do I really think its our business? No, and I certainly think she's entitled to privacy. But she's put herself in the public eye (no forced her to take a career on camera) and as such, for better or worse, she does give up some privacy. I could care less if she's had surgery or lost weight by banging rocks together. But she surely knows that women are expected to be thin, and she certainly knows that people assume people with "weight problems" are just too dumb lazy and undisciplined to take care of their "problem." So being up front about how she changed her body is just being honest with people who look to her for inspiration (and she does have fans- though I have no idea why).

This is for you Jes, BOGO BOGO BOGO.... ack!Q!!!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 29, 2006)

There was an article on Yahoo news that has a paragraph that said Walters didn't like that Star had bypass and was not honest about it. So she kind of outed Star. I'll see if I can find the article.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060629...Aq39DlxFb8C;_ylu=X3oDMTA2Z2szazkxBHNlYwN0bQ--


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 30, 2006)

Did anyone else watch her on Larry King last nite? She was almost whispering
(an old trick to get people to REALLY listen intently to what you're saying.)

She was so soft-spoken I could barely hear her. She talked about her leaving but what I found interesting was that she said "of course there was medical intervention" when asked about the bypass surgery.

And that over-smiley smirk makes me want to yell at her to stop it. You know, that overly dramatized huge smile she always has even when she's cussing you out?

Maybe her 15 minutes are going to be up soon. I dunno. I do know that there is a lot of interest in this story as it is appearing in many places.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/06/29/lkl.jones/index.html


----------



## FitChick (Jun 30, 2006)

This is nasty for me to say but....I'm kind of glad she lost her job AFTER weight loss. I like it when society can see that LOSING weight doesn't always make your life better.


So Star did have bypass? Is this true? What a total disappointment...I had held out hope that even though she lost weight, maybe she did it the eating right/exercise route, because then people might stop pestering ME (and people like me) asking if I had WLS!

How come it only seems to make news when people lose lots of weight the WLS way??


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Did anyone else watch her on Larry King last nite?


Sandie and I watched it - the impression I got was that Star was using all her lawyer skills to lie through her teeth during the entire hour.

And she was real careful not to publicly state she had WLS - she kept using the term "medical intervention" ...


----------



## SarahNYTJ9 (Jun 30, 2006)

> How come it only seems to make news when people lose lots of weight the WLS way??



I think it has to do with the extremeness, lets face it, WLS has quick and dramatic results which are very obvious in the public eye. When stars lose through more conventional means, it isn't as obvious. 

Although in all fairness, Kirstie Alley seems to have made news and to the best of my knowledge, she has not had surgery.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 30, 2006)

FitChick said:


> This is nasty for me to say but....I'm kind of glad she lost her job AFTER weight loss. I like it when society can see that LOSING weight doesn't always make your life better.




I expect she would say it made her life better even though she lost her job. Lots of people lose their jobs. She's also getting a good deal of publicity, and she got married, which appeared to be the most important thing to her.

Personally if I had as much money as she does, not only would I not care at all if I lost my job, I wouldn't be working in the first place.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 30, 2006)

She looked like an idiot on Larry King Live.

There is NOTHING more transparent than a spoiled b*tch trying to act like she's taking the high road when she's actually trying to paint herself innocent.

She was let go because she turned into Bridezilla, wanted to hide her WLS (which is her decision, but it came with consequences), and people stopped liking her. Period. Whether Walters and the network were jackasses about it is kind of irrelevent at this point. She wanted to make herself a matyr on the way out.

She succeeded in makinge herself a bigger idiot than everyone already thought she was.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2006)

My imagination is that Star Jones was hired for The View because of her outspoken, sassy, unconventional and self confident personality. She didn't fit the mold and she carried it well. She added an element to the View that was the exact recipe the producers were looking for. 

Then overnight she changed. She was now the cooing wife of a suspected gay man, currently on a covert weight loss mission trying to hide from her former self. The bottom line is that Star Jones was not at all the same person they hired. She became Kathy Lee Gifford overnight and started giving out "How to love and keep your man" advice - a comedic insult to intelligent women everywhere. 

Word on the street was that they might not renew her contract, and then when they chose Rosie O'Donnel to come on the show it was the writing on the wall for Star. 

I'm inclined to feel badly for Star considering she did what she had to do to be happy/healthy/etc. but my own bias won't allow me to. Mrs. Star "I Just Adpted A Healthy Lifestyle" Jones Reynolds tried to sell us out like old clothes on ebay.


----------



## butch (Jun 30, 2006)

Jes, thanks for the laughs (wonder if ole Whitney H. is hangin' with Oprah and Gayle when Bobby lets her get off the crack (is whack) pipe?).

In one of the other Star threads, someone mentioned Mo'Nique. I'd watch The View if they hired Mo'Nique to replace Star Jones, but I doubt it would happen. God, I just had the horrible thought that they might hire Mario Cantone to replace Star! Noooooo! He can be funny once in a while, but a little Mario goes a looong way.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 30, 2006)

butch said:


> Jes, thanks for the laughs (wonder if ole Whitney H. is hangin' with Oprah and Gayle when Bobby lets her get off the crack (is whack) pipe?).
> 
> In one of the other Star threads, someone mentioned Mo'Nique. I'd watch The View if they hired Mo'Nique to replace Star Jones, but I doubt it would happen. God, I just had the horrible thought that they might hire Mario Cantone to replace Star! Noooooo! He can be funny once in a while, but a little Mario goes a looong way.



They already have a fat chick in Rosie O'Donnell, so I doubt they would hire another.

I don't think they are going to start hiring men to be on the View any time soon.


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2006)

butch said:


> Jes, thanks for the laughs (wonder if ole Whitney H. is hangin' with Oprah and Gayle when Bobby lets her get off the crack (is whack) pipe?).
> 
> In one of the other Star threads, someone mentioned Mo'Nique. I'd watch The View if they hired Mo'Nique to replace Star Jones, but I doubt it would happen. God, I just had the horrible thought that they might hire Mario Cantone to replace Star! Noooooo! He can be funny once in a while, but a little Mario goes a looong way.


God, I LOVE the crack (is whack) pipe! Thank you for that reminder. I can do a great little sound clip from the Bobby and Whitney show, but it's best done over a pitcher of beer, as so many of my stories are. I don't think C and R would like to hear it though. They might tell me to drop it for not being funny. Someone should hire ME to be on the View.

Though those white women would get on my last black lesbian nerve!

(if you can name that quote I love you long time)


----------



## butch (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn, Jes, I can't place that quote. The only thing I can guesstimate is Queen Latifah from Set it Off, which I doubt is the answer.

I laughed at that quote, nonetheless, and would love to know where it is from. Too bad it won't be over a pitcher of beers, but cheers! from me if you get a chance to hoist a few this weekend.


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, reading all this has given me way to much to think about, Oprah and Gayle, yikes... now there is a vision I need to wipe from my mind! Although I had thought the same thing about Oprah and Stedman just "covering up." But hey, to each his own!


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jun 30, 2006)

I actually must admit that I looked at The View every single day, and one of the reasons was because of, Starr Jones Reynolds especially when, she was larger. There weren't that many fat women on TV, and she made me proud to some degree because, she always carried her head high and wasn't afraid to speak up for herself. Being a fat woman myself, and holding my tongue on several occasions because, I didn't want to bring attention to myself she was a role model for me. And, Starr dressed wonderfully. However, I will admit that ever since losing her weight ( I know it's evident that she had WLS although I don't think it is anyone's business for her to announce to the world if she doesn't want to..I M H O) Starr changed. Not for the better either. Her persona became very unlikable...to be blunt, she acted as though her crap didn't stink. Maybe this will teach her that she's not invincible. The way, she acted on, Larry King last night was simply ridiculous! I've never seen Star act like that. Also, she made a bad move getting Barbara Walters on, her bad side. Who knows how Barbara could have helped her in the future. Especially since if it wasn't for Barbara, we wouldn't be discussing her right now. I believe, Starr could have handled it in a better way.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 30, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My imagination is that Star Jones was hired for The View because of her outspoken, sassy, unconventional and self confident personality. She didn't fit the mold and she carried it well. She added an element to the View that was the exact recipe the producers were looking for.
> 
> Then overnight she changed. She was now the cooing wife of a suspected gay man, currently on a covert weight loss mission trying to hide from her former self. The bottom line is that Star Jones was not at all the same person they hired. She became Kathy Lee Gifford overnight and started giving out "How to love and keep your man" advice - a comedic insult to intelligent women everywhere.
> 
> ...



Pegged it to a T Lilly!!! I would rep you if I could


----------



## Jes (Jul 1, 2006)

butch said:


> Damn, Jes, I can't place that quote. The only thing I can guesstimate is Queen Latifah from Set it Off, which I doubt is the answer.
> 
> I laughed at that quote, nonetheless, and would love to know where it is from. Too bad it won't be over a pitcher of beers, but cheers! from me if you get a chance to hoist a few this weekend.


well, butch, i kind of set you up. The quote isn't from a movie most would've seen. It's a mockumentary called the Watermelon Woman, about a young black filmmaker's search to find out more info on a black actress who had appeared in some 1930s or 40s H'wood film (in which she was credited as 'The Watermelon Woman' b/c her character didn't get lines, or have a name, and she was doing something with a watermelon). It's pretty good for a new filmmaker, and again, it's a mockumentary. But in iit, someone (black) says: That gets on my last, black, lesbian nerve. And I just loved it and I've been using it ever since. And people often think I'm then divulging things about me, but I pay them no mind.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2006)

I've never watched The View, so I have no opinion about Star leaving the show.

I do think that her decision to have gastric bypass surgery was her right to hold as private. I don't understand why people feel that she should have gone public with it. She said what she needed to say -- that she was following a prescribed treatment plan, and that she was dieting & exercising. All are true. None are the whole story, but I don't think she owes that to us. I suspect that she didn't wish to become a poster child for WLS. Of course she knew that there would be a lot of speculation about how she did it. Nobody loses weight that quickly without medical intervention. But why would anyone think that, just because she's a public figure, that means she doesn't have a right to privacy.


----------



## Anguisette (Jul 1, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I do think that her decision to have gastric bypass surgery was her right to hold as private. I don't understand why people feel that she should have gone public with it.



People reacted the way they did because she DOESN'T keep things private. In fact, Star won't shut up about other "personal" issues such as her sex life, her boob job, and everything else none of us need to know.

Further-- and this is the important bit-- she yapped CONSTANTLY about losing weight, and never even HINTED that it was as a result of medical intervention UNTIL people started questioning her. Then she refused to say the words. She was evasive, pissed off, and belligerant.

Which attaches shame to it. I didn't attach the shame to it. SHE did.

Maybe if she would shut the hell up about everything else she has ever done in "private," or if she had been as "honest" about it as she kept claiming she was determined to be, or if she had ever done anything in her entire life that wasn't specifically designed to create attention-grabbing focus for her massive ego... 

Nah, she's just a big phony. There's no maybe for her.


----------



## FitChick (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been very depressed over the last few years since being involved in fat/size acceptance, because I see people I had admired, and who at one time spoke out FOR fat acceptance end up getting WLS or whatever.

The last holdout is MoNique, and she is my favorite. If she ever gets WLS I swear I will go on a homicidal rampage.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 2, 2006)

FitChick said:


> How come it only seems to make news when people lose lots of weight the WLS way??



That is not necessarily so, even though it may seem as though it is to you.

Oprah didn't have WLS and it was big news because she made it so.
Sarah Ferguson did it with Weight Watchers
What is the name of the annoying woman from cheers that had the fat actress tv show? The Jenny Craig shill, I cannot remember her name.
Anna Nicole Smith and Ricki Lake did it by getting rich, I beleive.
I suppose you could say that about Oprah too.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 2, 2006)

That was Kirstie Alley. And lots of guys I know think she's hot. She was kind of good in the first Look Who's Talking movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2006)

Kirstie Alley's been on the cover of a lot of magazines lately. I swear I looked and said "What's wrong with her FACE???" I hate making negative comments about how people look (especially women because we're so harsh on ourselves and each other) but her face looks lopsided or something. Was it always like that? Her right side looks kind of scrunched up and weird. I dunno, maybe it's the angle.

I lost all respect for her though when she started bashing being fat. You wanna lose weight? Fine but don't be such a bitch about it.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 3, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Kirstie Alley's been on the cover of a lot of magazines lately. I swear I looked and said "What's wrong with her FACE???" I hate making negative comments about how people look (especially women because we're so harsh on ourselves and each other) but her face looks lopsided or something. Was it always like that? Her right side looks kind of scrunched up and weird. I dunno, maybe it's the angle.
> 
> I lost all respect for her though when she started bashing being fat. You wanna lose weight? Fine but don't be such a bitch about it.



Yeah, what she said.  

Why did Kirstie have to become one of those self-hating fat women? I gave her show the old college try and I _hated_ it. It only took the one episode to completely turn me off. I think it's amazing that she turned her self-loathing into a (failed) TV show, a book, several interviews, and an endorsement deal. I guess I shouldn't be surprised though; the only way America ever wants to accept us is if we're miserable and desperate to be thin or the butt of some joke. She managed to do both.​


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 4, 2006)

You guys are right. I totally forgot all the fat-bashing stuff she said.

I also think that that the View should replay lots of old shows when Star was her heaviest. I think she looked so much better. (Not like some freaky alien.)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 4, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Yeah, what she said.
> 
> Why did Kirstie have to become one of those self-hating fat women? I gave her show the old college try and I _hated_ it. It only took the one episode to completely turn me off. I think it's amazing that she turned her self-loathing into a (failed) TV show, a book, several interviews, and an endorsement deal. I guess I shouldn't be surprised though; the only way America ever wants to accept us is if we're miserable and desperate to be thin or the butt of some joke. She managed to do both.​



You're right, Rainah. It's interesting how she has almost gotten more notoriety from fat hating than from actual acting. (Weird). I loved that People magazine article about how she loved eating what she wanted and seemed to embrace her fatness. I guess it was all just a sham.  

But maybe we shouldn't be too hard on celebs. If it's hard for us to be big, imagine how hard it must be for them, with all the pressure they're under. The entertainment business is hard on people, and even moreso on fat folks. There is so much focus on the body and how someone looks, it's no wonder they're in such a pressure cooker. That's why it amazes me that actresses like Camryn Manheim and Conchata Farrell even exist. My daughter, who's only 14 and has a nice figure even feels fat. She's been in a production number recently with lots of other girls her age who are dancers (it was a song and dance number). She felt extremely "fat" and she wears a size FOUR!

It's just plain insane.

And I really really hate to pass judgment on how a woman (or man!) looks because it feeds into lookism, but I have to agree that Star Jones looks a little weird. She almost looks like she's got Graves' disease, with her eyes protruding like that. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw her after losing weight. "Damn, she's got Graves' disease". But as far as I know, it's not a side effect of WLS.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 4, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> And I really really hate to pass judgment on how a woman (or man!) looks because it feeds into lookism, but I have to agree that Star Jones looks a little weird. She almost looks like she's got Graves' disease, with her eyes protruding like that. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw her after losing weight. "Damn, she's got Graves' disease". But as far as I know, it's not a side effect of WLS.



Well, she could have gotten Graves' disease independently of having WLS. (I hope not, but she could have.)


----------



## swordchick (Jul 4, 2006)

FitChick said:


> The last holdout is MoNique, and she is my favorite. If she ever gets WLS I swear I will go on a homicidal rampage.


 
I agree with you on that.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 4, 2006)

Star was a paragon of pulchritude when she was fat. Now she is a walking horror show.



gangstadawg said:


> and starr was ugly when she was was fat but now she is far more ugly now since she has lost the weight.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 4, 2006)

We will see no more of Star Jones in _this_ world....


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> But maybe we shouldn't be too hard on celebs. If it's hard for us to be big, imagine how hard it must be for them, with all the pressure they're under. The entertainment business is hard on people, and even moreso on fat folks. There is so much focus on the body and how someone looks, it's no wonder they're in such a pressure cooker.



They put themselves there.

The phenomenon of celebrity has existed long enough now that anyone entering the entertainment industry knows what lies in wait for them. If they don't want people looking at them, they shouldn't be shouting "Look at me!" It's the nature of the business, and nobody should expect to capture the public interest and not expect that interest to extend into their private lives.

They are in a position to make a change, rather than perpetuate the bias. Once an entertainer has 'achieved' fame, it is they to whom people will look when seeking validation on body image.

(Strangely enough.)

If a person of size is successful in the entertainment industry, and does not back down to the groupthink of 'thin is in', that person has already proven that such a mindset is flawed.

If this hypothetical person were to lose weight simply for purposes of satisfying someone else's image of attractiveness, that person becomes a victim.

The same would hold true if that entertainer wanted, for his or her own reasons, to lose weight, yet decided it would be a bad career move.

The spotlight is a difficult thing to attain. Once in it, why spend so much time trying to get out?

Those who enter show business thinking that public attention does not come with public scrutiny should be in a different line of work. It would be extremely petulant on the part of a performer to expect all the glitz of show-biz notoriety while denying the public's interest in their private affairs--an interest that the performers themslves have fostered. Without the public's interest, performers would be nothing.


Edited to add:

After posting this, I was taken aback to see that this post is appearing in the Lounge. When I was composing it, I thought it was destined for Hyde Park.

I apologize for my error.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL Chimpi. I'm thinking a too-tightly pulled face/neck lift? Her brows are way too high. That space between her nose and upper lip keeps getting bigger too... Hmmm... I thought she was pretty before she lost all the weight.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> They put themselves there.
> 
> The phenomenon of celebrity has existed long enough now that anyone entering the entertainment industry knows what lies in wait for them. If they don't want people looking at them, they shouldn't be shouting "Look at me!" It's the nature of the business, and nobody should expect to capture the public interest and not expect that interest to extend into their private lives.
> 
> ...




Lots of excellent points being made, Free.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FreeThinker again.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2006)

Freethinker, I was thinking more about those who choose theatre because of the craft aspect of it and who love acting. I know many actresses (in fact I used to do theatre myself) and it is very hard to find roles -- other than "character" roles -- if you're even a little bit heavy. I experienced it myself, and I see it happening in my daughter's theatre experiences as well.

It's just maddening. But I'm not saying we should all weep and wail for poor poor actresses; just that a little bit of empathy goes a long, long way. And yes, they should stand up for what's right, rather than give in to the body image mentality. But you try going up against an entire industry based on lookism and see how far you get. For the person who loves to act, and has spent years perfecting their craft, they have to tow the line or else they'll end up like the rest of us, doing community theatre in small towns. Not that community theatre isn't fun, but it sure as hell ain't a living.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 5, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> We will see no more of Star Jones in _this_ world....




_Shrugs_, I don't think she was pretty before. Looked a lot like Devine in that first photo.


----------



## AmazonKelli (Jul 5, 2006)

I just think star is annoying all around..specially her voice..when she breathes..sounds like she has some weird alien in her chest???


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 22, 2006)

Have you seen the latest pictures? She is getting downright scary looking.

And I read that Al was seen going into a divorce lawyer's office where he spent 2 hours. (But who knows if that one is true?) I also read that they had an agreement/understanding about his 'past.'

I don't know why I find her interesting. I hope she doesn't get divorced. That's hard on everyone involved.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

Something that downright bugs me about Star too... Obviously, she's had her lips reduced. WHY if you have full lips would you get them reduced? It's one of the most attractive features AA women have... What next? Skin bleaching?

Agreed that divorces are hard too... People just seem to be in such a rush to get married anymore to any warm body.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Obviously, she's had her lips reduced. WHY if you have full lips would you get them reduced? It's one of the most attractive features AA women have...



I have no idea if she had her lips reduced or not (mainly because I haven't seen her lately), but I'm guessing that not all people find full lips attractive.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I have no idea if she had her lips reduced or not (mainly because I haven't seen her lately), but I'm guessing that not all people find full lips attractive.



Check your PM box in about five minutes. (That's right, folks. We keep our petty fights and excuses for S&M games in PM, like GOOD citizens.)


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Check your PM box in about five minutes. (That's right, folks. We keep our petty fights and excuses for S&M games in PM, like GOOD citizens.)



Okay. I don't see that there is much to have a petty fight about, since different people find different features attractive/unattractive.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm being a smart ass. Because otherwise some nosy bastards are going to think I'm sending you pictures of my genitals.

And we know doing that is evil.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.linktv.org/programming/programDescription.php4?code=dont


----------



## olivefun (Jul 23, 2006)

fatlane said:


> http://www.linktv.org/programming/programDescription.php4?code=dont




That link is not correct.

Have a look at it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 23, 2006)

Star Jones looks more alien now that is is thin.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2006)

olivefun said:


> That link is not correct.
> 
> Have a look at it.


 Worked just fine for me. Doesn't the junkie author look a little like Star?

I THINK SHE IS ON THE HEROIOIN!!!!!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 27, 2006)

Now the media is attacking Star's cleavage. They think she shouldn't wear ultra-low-cut dresses when she still has the fresh T scar from her breast lift.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Star-Jones-Could-Use-Some-More-Plastic-Surgery-30845.shtml


----------



## olivefun (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, she looks more and more scary.
Have you seen the results of Paula Abdul's breast surgery looks?

Gee, don't these women have mirrors in their houses?

Yipes.

I love my breasts generally, but wow, even more now.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 28, 2006)

I always say one of the perks of being a bbw is having big,fluffy,full breasts.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2006)

Breast lift surgery goes in a semi circle along the underside of the breast with a slit that starts directly under the breast and leads straight up to and then around the nipple area - sorta like an anchor. There would be no visible scars from a breast lift, reduction or augmentation. The scar in the photo is from something else. I don't know what though. A pacemaker perhaps?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Check your PM box in about five minutes. (That's right, folks. We keep our petty fights and excuses for S&M games in PM, like GOOD citizens.)




ok. I suck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 31, 2006)

It almost looks like a scar from open heart surgery, although the ones I've seen have gone higher. It could be a scar from an open gastric bypass, but those usually end at the xyphoid process. Whatever it is, it's keloided bigtime, which can happen to anyone, but is particularly common in non-caucasians.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> http://www.linktv.org/programming/programDescription.php4?code=dont




Of ALL the drugs you could POSSIBLY experiment with, WHY would you choose heroin? WHY?!

Hasn't he seen Requiem For A Dream?!!

Ass to ass? Harry's arm? HARRY'S ARM!

'NUFF SAID.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 31, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Now the media is attacking Star's cleavage. They think she shouldn't wear ultra-low-cut dresses when she still has the fresh T scar from her breast lift.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Star-Jones-Could-Use-Some-More-Plastic-Surgery-30845.shtml




Star had some kind of open heart surgery when she was in college, she talked about it on some tv show years ago, I forget which one though.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Of ALL the drugs you could POSSIBLY experiment with, WHY would you choose heroin? WHY?!
> 
> Hasn't he seen Requiem For A Dream?!!
> 
> ...



"My arm! My f%$#ing ARM!"
 Hahahaa - I love you *maire dubh*! That movie scared me into never ever ever ever considering drugs... ever. Plus it was just an awesome flick.

Marry me Jared Leto.:smitten: ​


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 31, 2006)

While I was flipping channels, I saw a blurb about her and Barbara Walters being at the same (charity?) event. I think she had a red dress on. And I'm sad to say she looked awful. Just drawn and haggard and scary. Some people look great after they lose large amounts of weight. She is not one of them.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 3, 2006)

I know this thread is old news, but now I read that star is not getting divorced. Her new pic is really scary tho.

http://www.usmagazine.com/blog/2006/08/02/star-jones-i’m-not-divorcing/


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 27, 2006)

And now Star is threatening to sue the tabloids for saying her marriage is in trouble.

http://www.tmz.com/2006/09/25/star-jones-emotional-and-stressed-out/


----------



## olivefun (Sep 27, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> And now Star is threatening to sue the tabloids for saying her marriage is in trouble.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2006/09/25/star-jones-emotional-and-stressed-out/



Wow, you mean to say that her marriage is solid and _not_ falling apart?
Who would have thought that possible?

LOL


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor Star, things just don't seem to be going well for her at all. She did bug the piss outta me. She was such a know-it-all and was ALWAYS putting someone in their place. Being outspoken is GREAT but she would just wear ya out with it, it was too much.

As far as her weight loss, well people wanting to know the truth about that is just part of being a celebrity. You can't be fat, rich and famous, and back BBW one day and then a few months later refuse to be honest about why our not a BBW anymore. I personally do not think she looks so bad. Everyone can take a bad pic, but overall I think her size is ok and as far as her face, she has a big bone structure. If she had the surgery I think good for her for doing something positive for herself, but her lying about it is not good. Either way I wish her well.

Rosie was still a hit when she left her show. It was her choice and she made a point not to stick around until long enough to fade out, much less get cancelled. She did win 6 Emmys in about as many yrs. Look how popular Ellen is right now. Since her show Rosie has totally come out and I think A LOT of people relate to her is many ways. Her being on there has made me want to watch it more and I think she is doing a great job. Rock on Rosie!


----------

